# ABA | Carb Management - Bare Minumun Needed To Keep Car Running



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

so im performing a carbed aba swap in my mk1, plan on using as little as possible to keep the car simple and engine bay uncluttered.

so what exactly do you need for the car to run properly?

mk1/msd coil 
vacuum advance distributer
low pressure fuel pump
fuel pressure regulator 

also wondering if i should run a knock box system, ive heard this helps carbed setups. 

keep in mind this isnt counting the engine accessories to make it run, aka battery,alt,ect...


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The knockbox allows for maximum power out of a high-comp setup, but it's not 100% necessary. If you set your timing at a conservative level, you won't have to worry about detonation unless the gas in your area is watery.

The knockbox is a step above the vac advance dizzy, but obviously requires more wires. My personal fav is Megajolt, but it doesn't really make for a simple setup if you're trying to remove the clutter.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

B4S said:


> The knockbox allows for maximum power out of a high-comp setup, but it's not 100% necessary. If you set your timing at a conservative level, you won't have to worry about detonation unless the gas in your area is watery.
> 
> The knockbox is a step above the vac advance dizzy, but obviously requires more wires. My personal fav is Megajolt, but it doesn't really make for a simple setup if you're trying to remove the clutter.


Thanks for the info, and yeah I'm going super super simple, I'm taking eveything out that I can.

Manual brakes (don't hate)
No oil cooler
No heater core
Just enough to drive and have a speedo


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

block the breather on the block and run it off the valve cover, any ideas on the hole under the dist?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

That's the crank sensor hole, it can be blocked off.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

B4S said:


> That's the crank sensor hole, it can be blocked off.


oh it will be blocked  , i need to make something.


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

On my MKI, Im running the old MKI ignition control, 1.8L MKI distributor and 3 pin plug (my 1.6L wouldnt fit) MSD Blaster coil. Its as basic as 1 lego block! I went with as simple as I could keep it.

I have an extra distributor ring from TT, to run the MKI distributo in the ABA, if you need it?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

FROZEN337 said:


> On my MKI, Im running the old MKI ignition control, 1.8L MKI distributor and 3 pin plug (my 1.6L wouldnt fit) MSD Blaster coil. Its as basic as 1 lego block! I went with as simple as I could keep it.
> 
> I have an extra distributor ring from TT, to run the MKI distributo in the ABA, if you need it?


how much?, i do need one


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

FROZEN337 said:


> On my MKI, Im running the old MKI ignition control, 1.8L MKI distributor and 3 pin plug (my 1.6L wouldnt fit) MSD Blaster coil. Its as basic as 1 lego block! I went with as simple as I could keep it.
> 
> I have an extra distributor ring from TT, to run the MKI distributo in the ABA, if you need it?


 Sorry to thread jack O1 but does TT still make these? Im going to need one when I get some extra cash for the ABF.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

wantacaddybad said:


> Sorry to thread jack O1 but does TT still make these? Im going to need one when I get some extra cash for the ABF.


yes they do 

http://techtonicstuninginc.com/main...d=1372&zenid=8bfb7617e4fabe62a1dec39f7d0e4dd0


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

The block off plate kit from TT has the 2 freeze plugs for the front of the block, the rear is just missing, TT has them too! 
http://techtonicstuninginc.com/main...roduct_info&cPath=2_11_5_248&products_id=1258

I would get the DP from them too, the short shift is modded to clear the DP. Makes life easy.
http://techtonicstuninginc.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_4_19&products_id=587

Tip: Put the adaptor bushing on BEFORE the ABA gear! I learned the hard way!

Use a 1.8l MKI distributor, 1.6l wont work! TT says a 1.7l will, but I went 1.8l to peace of mind.
TT can rebuild your 1.8 distributor to work with the carbs, call and ask, not cheap, but I will be sending mine out over the winter.

You will need ABA upper, ABA oil cooler, ABA coolant pipe and MKI lower coolant hose. The upper needs to be cut to fit at the top of the radiator. I plugged the oil cooler (because of a leak in the oil cooler pipe) and have no issues (running low temp thermostat) in 90+ sitting in a drive thru. I have a "slim line" fan running off a toggle in the car, dont use it much though. I plan on running an aftermarket oil cooler by next spring. I would keep the heater core so you can turn on the heat if it runs hot, just a thought.

I bought a breather off ebay for my G60 valve cover and ground the hole on the cover to fit. 

Get a VR6 water pump pulley and toss the P/S and A/C! I cant remember the belt size, but some string and auto zone will get you what you need! L/W crank off ebay too! 

Over the winter I plan on pulling the motor, cleaning it and the bay up for paint. I hope to run the Autotech L/W Intermediate Shaft Pulley, L/W fly and ALT pulley (if I can find one) and a the AEG exhaust manifold. I want the ABF alt, but Im cheap and the stock works, for now!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks frozen, you have been super helpful.

should be a good thread for aba/carb guys.


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

I had one going, but its gone now. Im kinda lazy too, so I didnt add to it much!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Running mostly the same stuff as Frozen. Knock box, knock dizzy with TT ring, TT block off kit, and Blaster 2 coil. Haven't gotten into the rad plumbing yet, so thanks for the run down, Frozen. Still going to run a heater core and ventilation, on mine.


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

I kept the heat to help cooling if needed. My car won't see freezing temps, but the peace of mind is worth it. I'll get a pic of the upper hose to show where I cut the section out some time today.


----------



## BlueRagTop (May 19, 2009)

I had my engine builder source a couple of plugs for each hole. The VR sensor hole was a tiny plug, I can't remeber exactly what size is was (14mm or 18mm) but the cost was supper cheap.
If your not using the beather plate "as a breather" then won't you have problems when the driving it hard? The breather in the valve cover does not seem to be enough  but if it works then maybe I'll try that too. My project is a 16v, not an 8v.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

My Techtonics Tuning breather blockoff kit came with the aluminum piece for the main breather, and press fit freeze plugs to tap into the other two holes. :thumbup:


----------

